
Pronouns Are Rohypnol - christinadev
https://fairplayforwomen.com/pronouns/
======
al2o3cr

        You pay less heed to what you want to say,
        and more to what is expected of you.
    

Ah yes, the unbearable burden of being polite to other humans.

------
Porthos9K
Holy shit. This is weapons-grade WTF.

